
Species Sleuths: Amateur Naturalists Spark a New Wave of Discovery - sohkamyung
https://e360.yale.edu/features/field-sleuths-the-amateur-naturalists-who-are-discovering-new-species
======
mykowebhn
I briefly volunteered at the Berkeley Herbarium a few years ago. We would
archive dried samples of various plant species that mostly amateur botanists
would send to us. I say mostly because occasionally we would receive samples
from professionals, but the vast majority were from amateurs.

What amazed me was that a few individuals had sent us tens of thousands of
samples over the years, all meticulously prepared for us to archive. This
level of dedication really amazed me and humbled me.

